# Randon pics



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Peacock juvies



























Congo Tetra









Guppy









Big Blue









Dolphin juvie


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow! Lovely pictures! I recognize one of the fishes. looking better over there.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice set of pics 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice. As usual...

I really need (OK, want) to get a macro for my Nikon. There's so much detail, colour and iridescence to see when you freeze the action up close.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks all.

Conix, they are doing great. One more you'll recognize.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

You take some great pictures  Your paradise fish has the exact same face as mine lol.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Mr Fishies said:


> Nice. As usual...
> 
> I really need (OK, want) to get a macro for my Nikon. There's so much detail, colour and iridescence to see when you freeze the action up close.


I'd like one myself too.

It takes a lot of patience and skills to take great shots, even if you have necessary hardware.

Riceburner, what's your strategy in taking good macro shots of fishes. Care to share your secrets/know hows?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

hmmm...wellll....I use a manual focus lens so not as easy as auto focus. I take lots of pics, anticipate where the fish is going to be. Have good lighting. I don't know...I just do it. I try different things and repeat those that work....and sometimes those that don't.

And let the fish get used to you being there....works on ppl pics too.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

You should consider doing fish pics for a fee.. honestly. I'd pay for it. I've wanted good pics of my fish for a long time.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

impressive photography skills. what is 'big blue'?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

blue 3 spot gourami



Cory said:


> You should consider doing fish pics for a fee.. honestly. I'd pay for it. I've wanted good pics of my fish for a long time.


Which fish? Might consider it. Doing it for myself is one thing...doing a fish portrait session takes more time than is usually cost effective. With people I know what I can get done in a fixed time frame. Fish don't take directions. Charging for time would be too expensive for most people and charging for end product may not be too profitable for the time it may take. I've never done pet portraits specifically. A LFS in California is using one of my pics though.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

beautiful pics riceburner. Really wish i could get pics of my fish that turned out hlaf as good as yours..I just cant get the settings right always just doesnt quite look right.


----------



## Joan (Oct 24, 2009)

impressively done!

beautiful fish!

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks.

Some more after I replaced the tank top with clear glass.













I'm liking the results....


----------

